
Half Naked Meeting in My Bedroom - raumet
https://remotehub.io/newsletter/half-naked-meeting-in-my-bedroom
======
raumet
I guess a lot of people are half naked at home when doing meetings these days!
What's your most embarrassing moment working from home?

